# POCO WEATHER- Doesn't look good



## crazytripp (Aug 14, 2011)

Buoy weather is calling for nothing smaller than 6ftrs during Poco. Looks like my team might need a bigger boat.


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

Looks like a drinking weekend


----------



## wick (Jul 10, 2006)

If the forecast gets any worse YOUR team will be sitting at the open bar.:brew:


----------



## Bosshawg (Jun 1, 2012)

When are the boats going to be heading out?


----------



## crazytripp (Aug 14, 2011)

Bosshawg said:


> When are the boats going to be heading out?


Thursday at 7 pm


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

crazytripp said:


> Buoy weather is calling for nothing smaller than 6ftrs during Poco. Looks like my team might need a bigger boat.


I feel your pain. My boat is smaller than yours. We are hoping for the best.


----------



## cnovel (May 22, 2011)

Postpone


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Unless a hurricane, I don't think it will be postponed.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Welcome to Poco. Back in the 80's and early 90's, we fished 5-6 yrs in a row with terrible weather, and we had to leave at 4 am and return at night. 

Made for a tough run to tequila.

It is so much better format today.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

cnovel said:


> Postpone


It's never that easy..... Other tournaments, vendors, licenses, bands, hotel reservation, etc. - takes a long time to plan one weekend. Moving it really isn't much of an option I would bet. Except for hurricane - they probably have insurance for that.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

There were a few POCOS in the early 80's where we fished in 10' seas. All you could really do was run to the Breaks, Bakers or Hospital rocks.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Getting worse!!!


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

From the Poco website - only 2 years the Tournament didn't happen:

2003 - (canceled, Hurricane Claudette)
1969 - (no fishing, bad weather)


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

Well I wish they would brewing back the games from the old days would be great for this poco


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

One more the tight rope


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

Last one


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

that weather looks no fun.
The tight rope like fun!!


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

Man those pics bring back great memories and baaaaaaad hangovers, LOL


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

David.....am I reading 7 sec intervals? Ever see a marlin eat surfing the face of a 6/8' swell? Breathtaking.....hope the weather holds for everyone...manage your fuel, it may take tacking to get where your going....oh...and be the first to claim the dinette if applicable...best place to wedge yourself in rough water...


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Should be flying around out there Wednesday, Thursday, & Friday. I'll charge the camera up


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Thursday 7/17
Morning
Light winds with a slight chop. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: S 7 to 10 knots
Seas: ESE 2 feet at 9 seconds
Afternoon
Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: S 11 to 15 knots
Seas: S 2 feet at 4 seconds
Friday 7/18
Morning
Windy conditions with choppy seas. Small craft advisory. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: SSE 17 to 23 knots
Seas: S 6 feet at 6 seconds
Afternoon
Windy conditions with choppy seas. Small craft advisory. Moderate short period wind waves.
Winds: S 17 to 23 knots
Seas: SSE 6 feet at 7 seconds
Saturday 7/19
Morning
Windy conditions with choppy seas. Small craft advisory. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: SSE 16 to 22 knots
Seas: SSE 6 feet at 7 seconds
Afternoon
Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: S 13 to 17 knots
Seas: SSE 6 feet at 7 seconds

Suxs....wind charts do not look favorable either....am sure the mooring buoys at the gardens will be stacked up....if in a smaller boat, I would have a snubber coiled into my tie off rope...or have a sea anchor aboard...


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

I just got off the phone with Mr. Fondren. As of now they are on go for the tournament. They will make a call Thursday morning at the Captains meeting.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

Luckily the partying will happen regardless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

piratelight said:


> Luckily the partying will happen regardless.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's exactly why rescheduling is rarely an option....

Being somebody who runs a "very very very" small tournament compared to POCO (heck can't even call mine a tournament compared to that)... the weather and scheduling is always a headache and cr~p shoot. I spend a great deal of time planning my little deal, and its nothing compared to this... rescheduling for weather is not something you want to see happen and neither is bad weather... sometimes, you just can't help it but go forward, even if you know its not going to be great. There are just no good options. Too many commitments involved. Sux for Walter and the entire POCO logistics crew.... not to mention the competitors. Hopefully, the weatherman will be as accurate as he has been over the last two years... which is not very... and the weather will straighten out just in time.


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

So is 6 to 7 ft seas just not really that big of a deal? Are most people that originally planned to fish poco, still fishing it? I have never been out in much past 3 to 4 footers, so I have no experience.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

It may keep the little boats in...


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

If your in a fifty footer it's doable.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

It's all prepay. So you go or donate a lot.


----------



## jmmaly (Jun 29, 2014)

Fishing in big seas keeps alot of boats in close and returning to port at night. I find it hard to fish big seas as evrything is twice the work, twice as hard to do everything but maybe twice the chance of catching the winner


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

Weather also keeps everyone money tight too, so is it worth risking?


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

We Are going in a 37 SeaHunter Papotanic hope the weather gets better!!!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*POCO*

Poco does mean crazy in Spanish. I don't enter offshore tournaments because it often forces us to fish in marginal weather.

Mike


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Loco


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Ha


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

mredman said:


> Poco does mean crazy in Spanish. I don't enter offshore tournaments because it often forces us to fish in marginal weather.
> 
> Mike


Your thinking of Loco Mike lol. Yes, you have to be Poco Loco to fish this weekend lol. That means a little crazy


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Poco Loco*

Hay Caramba!!!

Necesito aprender espanol muy major.......

Mike



Hotrod said:


> Your thinking of Loco Mike lol. Yes, you have to be Poco Loco to fish this weekend lol. That means a little crazy


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

papotanic36 said:


> We Are going in a 37 SeaHunter Papotanic hope the weather gets better!!!


We're in! If you pass a little Grady slow boating. That will be me.


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

Why are you guys worried!??
We're gonna be fishing in a 28 Pursuit the same weekend for Outboard Tourney down in Port A. Gonna find out what my dirty fishing clothes feel like on a heavy duty cycle! :spineyes:

Good luck there Vance...gonna miss you guys at Outboard Tourn.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

Suck it up butter cup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

You can always add a foot to those forecasts. You guys be safe, and please dont endanger your life or your crews or the coast guard for no amount of money.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

What is bringing in this weather?


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

The tournament!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

donf said:


> The tournament!


ba . . . dum bump!


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

A cold front. In July. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

piratelight said:


> A cold front. In July.


I think it depends on how close the front gets. I did notice that on the noon news here in CC they had removed the words "very windy" from the forecast.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

piratelight said:


> A cold front. In July.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Darn GLOBAL WARMING.... if we didn't burn coal to create electricity, gas in our cars and diesel in our battle-wagons, none of this would be happening to us.

Al Gore, where are you when we need you the most !!!!

Al Gore - "Making Millions on the Environment since 2007."


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

You could just check the buoy... Wait never mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

My neighbor in POC says there's about 25 new boats in town now. 3 deep in line at the fuel dock. I reckon its a go.


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

piratelight said:


> You could just check the buoy... Wait never mind.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly right!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Be safe, and good Luck!


----------



## Cody989 (Jan 29, 2013)

Good luck to all and be safe out there


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Its on my Bucket list--


----------

